# Dog scared of camera?



## kristensup (Aug 23, 2007)

To be honest, I have no clue where this belongs.

We just got our second dog, Chloe, from the Humane Society on Friday. She's perfect in every way, except that she's scared of the camera! Every time we take out the digital camera, she'll run and hide - even before a picture is taken! And when I make her sit in my lap and bring a camera out, she shakes like MAD! 

Has anyone ever seen this?! Lol. We really want to take a picture of our other dog with her to send to the Humane Society, but she won't let us!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe try taking photos outside when it's bright, so you won't need to use the flash? And see if you can turn off all sound effects. Maybe the booping noises frighten her.


----------



## kristensup (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, that's the thing! The second she sees that we're about to take a picture of her, she runs! Even if she doesn't hear it turn on, she hides before she even sees a flash.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Building trust and confidence is far more important at this stage. Take one while she is sleeping.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

If you just got her on Friday, I wouldn't rush anything. She's still unsure of her new environment. After she's settled in, you can start introducing the camera, and make it a fun, happy thing for her. Don't try to take pictures, just hold the camera, or wear it on a strap around your neck or just set it on a chair or table nearby, and praise her and give her treats. Make it so she associates the camera with good things, not scary things.


----------



## dog08 (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah it could be the flash. my dog is also afraid when i play songs w/ my phone.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

My 1st though was flash. But if its not try taking photos of something else. Let her know that its not gonna hurt her. Let her smell it and get use to it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is odd, that is the same reaction I have when I think someone is going to take my picture. LOL


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

This is not at all odd. I have found many animals that are afraid of a camera. Being a pro photographer who dose a lot of animal related stuff along with many other types of photography I have seen this in dogs cats horses and several other typse of animals. 

If you think about it what is the normaly thing you put up to your face or eye? A gun and what do cameras look like? A gun or some other type of weapon. You are changing the way you look and to some animals this is scarry. Heck some times I wish my animals where a bit more scared of my camera. I get more nose smudges on lens then I can count.

Heidi


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

See if she has this reaction with a disposable camera and if she does then set it down and let her explore it on her own. Only with you around of course.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

TooneyDogs said:


> Building trust and confidence is far more important at this stage. Take one while she is sleeping.



I agree, she's brand new to a new environment. She may never have seen a camera before and has no idea what it is or what it does. Take baby steps. I can tell you from experience, they will usually get used to it very quickly. 

I have more pictures of the inside of nostrils than I care to tell you about.


----------

